

Ask HN: Can you show me your MVP? - manishsharan

I have read up on Lean start up movement but am still confused : I want to see an example of  the very first MVP that  founders built to validate their hypothesis.   What did you learn and how are you using this knowledge.
======
manishsharan
I have read up on Steve Blank and Eric Reis but I am still at a loss as to
what is an MVP. Is a Google adword with a 404 ( and wont that create a bad
reputation for your site)? Or is phone conversations with prospective
customers ?

